# New Kona Remote-Ctrl



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Has anyone seen these? It's very long and slack but I'm puzzled by the 485mm chain stays. All of the competing brand e-bikes around here are ranging between 426 and 455mm. Are there any other e-bikes with super long chain stays like this, and what is the purpose/effect of it? All of the other numbers look fairly normal, except for the super long wheelbase caused by the super long chain stays.

KONA BIKES | ELECTRIC | KONA ELECTRIC | Remote CTRL


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Camstyn said:


> Has anyone seen these? It's very long and slack but I'm puzzled by the 485mm chain stays. All of the competing brand e-bikes around here are ranging between 426 and 455mm. Are there any other e-bikes with super long chain stays like this, and what is the purpose/effect of it? All of the other numbers look fairly normal, except for the super long wheelbase caused by the super long chain stays.
> 
> KONA BIKES | ELECTRIC | KONA ELECTRIC | Remote CTRL


My Haibike SDURO Fullseven LT, more of a forest-road bike than a trail bike, has 470 mm chain stays but my standard mountain bike has 435 mm chain stays. The advantage of the longer chain stays is that I don't have to sit on the nose of the saddle during a steep climb. The disadvantage is that it's difficult to lift the front end for rock steps going up or ledges coming down. I prefer shorter chain stays, but the bike was seriously discounted and purchased primarily for commuting.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I bet it's a climbing machine with long stays like that with a powerful motor to boot! 

I could see this bike excelling at exploritory riding / adventuring. Extreme hill climbing, ext... although i wish it had a bit more travel. :madman:


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Yeah it just seems extreme. I can see why an e-bike would benefit from a slightly longer chainstay than normal but this is way out there, especially for a brand new design. They don’t mention anything about it in their marketing info, so when I saw it on the geometry chart it surprised me.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Longer chainstays obviously provide more whip roost as per the video....

If there is any worse way to showcase an eBike than going fast a possible every second of the film and throwing as much dirt around as possible, mostly going down with no assist as he isn't even pedaling, then I'm sure someone will come up with it soon just to outdo this effort. 

In fact that video doesn't look any different than many of the non e ones getting folks all stoked up to charge the gnarl.


----------

